# Traveling with vape gear



## Adriaan chambers (18/9/18)

Hi guys I need your help I am flying down to PE and was wondering what the regulations are for taking your gear on the plane.


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/9/18)

Juice in luggage, no more than 100ml on hand in clear ziplock bag

Batteries in hand luggage in safe storage (eg battery case)

Some airlines limit number of batteries so beware of this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Also, Cabin pressure will make tanks leak. So either have an empty tank or store it upside down


----------



## Andre (18/9/18)

Check out this thread. In fact, there is a whole forum on vaping and travel.


----------

